# Best double bass for jazz? (sampled or modelled)



## Jonas Hallstrom (Jan 5, 2018)

Hey all!

Which is your favorite library for double bass (pizz). Basically a traditional sounding walking bass library? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## DSmolken (Jan 5, 2018)

Premier Sound Factory's Acoustic Bass seems well liked around here, though I don't know if it's still available. I have Ample's ABU which sounds nice if you don't need it to get too dirty and growly, but I always end up using my own free Meatbass samples.

Has anybody tried VSL's Upright (as opposed to Double) Bass? Seems like their take on the jazz bass sound, and I know their brushed drum kit sounds very good.


----------



## mventura (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm also looking. Anybody used the Leonid Bass for jazz?


----------



## SoundChris (Jan 5, 2018)

I got a few Jazz upright basses - also https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obN-Z8vqn3A (VSL Upright Bass), Acoustic Samples The Upright and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4d4VLRAcYU (Premier Soundfactory Acoustic Bass 2).

The bass I use mostly is the Acoustic Samples one because it just feels best in a lot of situations and also gives a good control over the articulations. Unfortunately the demos dont show the strengths of the instrument well IMO.

I used the Acoustic Samples Upright in these 2 pieces - dont know if its too much burried in the arrangement:





I also like the sound of the Premier Soundfactory bass 2 - there are so many nice little details in the recordings. The downside is that you dont have much control and also that this developer doesn´t even thinks it would be necessary to even have ANY GUI - he also doesn´t seem to respond to messages. A guy here on VI-Control even took the time and created a nice GUI and offered this developer to just use it. No reply. A very talented engineer from Okinawa if I remember correctly, but as it seems quite shy.

Btw - even the very standard factory double bass in logic pro isn´t that bad. I used quite much when I started making music:



There are fancier basses out there, but for a bass that comes with the DAW its really not so bad IMO.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 5, 2018)

There is a very good GUI for the Premier Bass here btw.
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/psf-acoustic-bass-premier-2-free-gui.50343/

@SoundChris Love the warmth of your later works. Great job.

And I really love how a thread like this reminds me how the bass really works with drums to drive, walk, and swing jazz.



SoundChris said:


> I got a few Jazz upright basses - also https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obN-Z8vqn3A (VSL Upright Bass), Acoustic Samples The Upright and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4d4VLRAcYU (Premier Soundfactory Acoustic Bass 2).
> 
> 
> The bass I use mostly is the Acoustic Samples one because it just feels best in a lot of situations and also gives a good control over the articulations. Unfortunately the demos dont show the strengths of the instrument well IMO.
> ...


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 5, 2018)

I own Straight Ahead Jazz Bass and OT's Core Bass Pear, but I keep returning to Art Vista's Back Beat Bass because I just love the depth of the sound and excellent scripting. Below is an unretouched MIDI file playing the Art Vista bass.


----------



## DSmolken (Jan 5, 2018)

SoundChris said:


> There are fancier basses out there, but for a bass that comes with the DAW its really not so bad IMO.


Yeah, given the nature of walking lines it does not take a fancy bass to do a decent job. As a bassist I am allowed to be opinionated about this, heh.

You don't need round robins because you generally won't play the same note two times in a row, don't need things like vibrato or legato (though the latter can be nice occasionally), and dynamic range isn't hugely wide, so a few mp to ff layers will do. You don't even need high notes sampled, as walking lines will rarely even reach the octave on the G string. It is good to have some percussive noises, but short notes with low velocity are a decent substitute in a mix. But it's really important to have close miking, and the right sound.


----------



## mventura (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm looking for more jazz + Edgar Meyer. So I need it all.  Any recommendations for that? Thx.


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks all for the great tips! And thanks to Chris and Polkamusic for your wonderful music!
Btw what drum libraries did you guys use on the tracks?


----------



## Mundano (Jan 5, 2018)

it's not updated, but may give you some insights...
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/jazz-ensemble-best-virtual-instruments.51064/


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Jan 5, 2018)

You don't need round robins because you generally won't play the same note two times in a row, don't need things like vibrato or legato (though t

I love Charlie Hadens bass lines, where he often plays twice on each note  RIP CH he kept it simple


----------



## vosk (Jan 5, 2018)

Vienna Upright


----------



## mventura (Jan 5, 2018)

vosk said:


> Vienna Upright


Thanks! That sounds great!


----------



## Ifness (Jan 5, 2018)

I have Straight Ahead Jazz Bass, Fluffy Audio's Simple Jazz Bass, and Modwheel's The Lowdown. They are all very good libraries, but for jazz pieces the one I use most often is the Straight Ahead Jazz Bass. With control over two microphones and a direct input setting, it has the most flexibility for getting the right sound I need. What it most lacks are specific, key-switchable slide articulations. Pitch wheel bends are the only option. Fluffy Audio's Simple Jazz Bass has a key-switch slide and a key-switch legato for intervals a minor third or less (if I remember correctly). It also had a nice price. But in the end I prefer the sound of the Straight Ahead Jazz Bass.


----------



## Iskra (Jan 5, 2018)

I bought ABU this xmas after a long search for a good acoustic bass and couldn't be happier. I was looking for a contemporary sound though ( Marc Johnson or Avishai Cohen sound). For that, ABU is amazing.
For walking lines, I also have back beat bass which I used a lot in tthe past. For me, both are complementary to each other, very different character, so I'm covered in that department now.


----------



## re-peat (Jan 5, 2018)

(1) *http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/SB_Examples/AcBasses/Premier_Solo.mp3 (Premier solo)*
(2) *http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/SB_Examples/AcBasses/Premier-StraightAhead_SideBySide.mp3 (Comparison Premier vs Straight Ahead)*
(3) *http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/SB_Examples/AcBasses/Vista-Premier_SideBySide.mp3 (Comparison ArtVista vs Premier)*
(4) *http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/SB_Examples/AcBasses/FluffyJazzBass.mp3 (Fluffy Jazz Bass solo)*
(5) *http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/SB_Examples/AcBasses/WalkingPremier.mp3 (Premier bass 'walking')*
(6) *http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/SB_Examples/AcBasses/WalkingStraightAhead.mp3 (Straight Ahead bass 'walking')*
(7) *http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/SB_Examples/AcBasses/5Basses.mp3 (Five basses)* (in order of appearance: ((1) Premier (2) Straight Ahead (3) Art Vista (4) OrangeTree Core (5) Vienna Upright)
(8) *http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/SB_Examples/AcBasses/TheLowDown.mp3 (Modwheel Lowdown solo)*
(9) *http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/SB_Examples/AcBasses/LarrySeyer_example.mp3 (Larry Seyer solo)*
(10) *http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/SB_Examples/AcBasses/AmpleABU.mp3 (AmpleSound Upright solo)*

_


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Jan 5, 2018)

Thank you re-peat! Awesome comparisons!
Premier might be my favorite.


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 5, 2018)

Jonas Hallstrom said:


> Btw what drum libraries did you guys use on the tracks?



I can't remember, but I think it's NI Abbey Road Vintage Drummer. (With swirly-sounding ride cymbal compliments of SoundCloud's digital encoding.)


----------



## playz123 (Jan 5, 2018)

Premier.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Jan 6, 2018)

I own this one and recommended it to others. It has a nice raw sound and the price isn't bad - Manytone Upright Bass:

http://www.manytone.com/productinfo_upright.php

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Dietz (Jan 6, 2018)

Christof Unterberger's take on Duke Ellington's "In A Sentimental Mood" is still one of my all-time-favourite VSL demos (... second one from below in this list). It features VSL's Upright Bass in a jazz-trio context.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 6, 2018)

Is Premier gotten back up and running yet ? I know some recent members were trouble having any success ordering Premier bass or contacting them.


----------



## Rob (Jan 6, 2018)

for true to life jazzy stuff I like Straight Ahead bass more than the rest.

example:

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/sabass-mp3.11156/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## mojamusic (Jan 6, 2018)

Premier Acoustic Premier 2 is incredible (but the GUI leaves a lot to be desired.) I've become very used to the over done graphics Acoustic Samples Upright is also top notch!


----------



## agarner32 (Jan 6, 2018)

Rob said:


> for true to life jazzy stuff I like Straight Ahead bass more than the rest.


Great version of Windows.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Jan 6, 2018)

This one






Otherwise...
*TRILIAN*. My favorite


----------



## shomynik (Jan 6, 2018)

Paul Grymaud said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here as well. Despite having and trying others, I keep coming back to the Trilian Upright. It feels like a real instrument while others like sample libraries with limited dynamics.


----------



## playz123 (Jan 6, 2018)

mojamusic said:


> Premier Acoustic Premier 2 is incredible (but the GUI leaves a lot to be desired.) I've become very used to the over done graphics Acoustic Samples Upright is also top notch!


There's a very nice replacement GUI for the Premier that has been posted here and elsewhere a number of times by X-Bassist. C/O: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/psf-acoustic-bass-premier-2-free-gui.50343/#post-4100784


----------



## playz123 (Jan 6, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Is Premier gotten back up and running yet ? I know some recent members were trouble having any success ordering Premier bass or contacting them.


AFAIK, the section of their web site for the Premier is still inactive and has been for over 7 months now. Only their drum package is active. No idea why; very strange. And other products that were due out "shortly" still aren't available yet either.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 6, 2018)

Something must be going on then. 



playz123 said:


> AFAIK, the section of their web site for the Premier is still inactive and has been for over 7 months now. Only their drum package is active. No idea why; very strange. And other products that were due out "shortly" still aren't available yet either.


----------



## Dale Turner (Jan 10, 2018)

I've had pretty good success, amazingly, using the KONTAKT FACTORY SELECTIONS Upright Bass... at least I think that's what it's called. Literally the ONLY thing from that lib. I use, but it's worked well, for lots of things. (So perhaps a "lost gem"? Something folks may already have, but not be aware of?) Here is a screenshot of the interface, if it helps anyone:


----------



## SoundChris (Jan 10, 2018)

Jonas Hallstrom said:


> Thanks all for the great tips! And thanks to Chris and Polkamusic for your wonderful music!
> Btw what drum libraries did you guys use on the tracks?



Thanks a lot - well i have used EZDrummer2 EZX Jazz here



synthpunk said:


> Love the warmth of your later works. Great job.
> 
> And I really love how a thread like this reminds me how the bass really works with drums to drive, walk, and swing jazz.


Thanks man - glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Syncopator (Feb 17, 2018)

Spectrasonics' Trilian.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Feb 17, 2018)

those who have komplete might give the upright bass included in "cuba" a try. It surely isn't very sophisticated, but they packed a great charakter into this very basic approach.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 17, 2018)

I remember that "re-peat" did a very good sounding example of a double bass some years ago, but I do not remember what library it was ... .


----------



## DSmolken (Feb 17, 2018)

Has anybody tried the pizz from the new Spitfire ASS bass? From the walkthrough, sounds like it would work for modern jazz pretty well.


----------



## mojamusic (Feb 17, 2018)

I went back to my libraries and saw Art Vista Back Beat which is a great library. Very clean and higher fidelity than some of the others. Orange Tree CorePear Bass is also another nice library.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Feb 17, 2018)

mventura said:


> I'm also looking. Anybody used the Leonid Bass for jazz?


Regarding this question: Leonid is primarily a bowed double bass (not that that can't be used in jazz). It does have Pizzicato samples, but there's better options for detailed plucked double bass.


----------



## mojamusic (Feb 18, 2018)

Here's a few tunes that I've tested out acoustic bass samples on

AKousticKontr AKousticKontr

Chris Hein Upright Bass


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Feb 18, 2018)

VSL Upright

and

http://www.drealm.info/sfz/DSmolken/

Meat Bass is fun too

http://www.karoryfer.com/karoryfer-samples/wydawnictwa/meatbass


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 19, 2018)

It’s been a couple of months since Premiere Sound Factory changed their website and removed most of their instruments. Really a shame. I was hoping to see some new instruments or interfaces on the old ones, but nothing yet. After so many unanswered emails I’m starting to believe he may not read english, and perhaps tosses anything that isn’t in Japanese. Although he does visit the NAMM show in California, so I’m not sure how he’d get by with no english reading skills. 

Hopefully they will return someday. I still use thier bass regularly, but Trilian has also worked in a pinch.


----------



## DSmolken (Feb 19, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> VSL Upright
> 
> and
> 
> ...


Heh, thanks. The old double bass has some excessively loud velocity layers and all those percussive and bow noises, which to be honest were not that good an idea at the time, but fast forward a few years and being weird and noisy has become sort of trendy.


----------



## mojamusic (Feb 19, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> It’s been a couple of months since Premiere Sound Factory changed their website and removed most of their instruments. Really a shame. I was hoping to see some new instruments or interfaces on the old ones, but nothing yet. After so many unanswered emails I’m starting to believe he may not read english, and perhaps tosses anything that isn’t in Japanese. Although he does visit the NAMM show in California, so I’m not sure how he’d get by with no english reading skills.
> 
> Hopefully they will return someday. I still use thier bass regularly, but Trilian has also worked in a pinch.



They have re-introduced the Steinway Piano library which was previously "coming soon." I like their libraries a lot. Hopefully they'll be fully back up soon


----------



## mojamusic (Feb 19, 2018)

Here's what Premier Sound Factory Acoustic Bass 2 sounds like in one of my tunes. I think this is my "goto" now.


----------



## David Donaldson (Feb 19, 2018)

This one.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Feb 19, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> It’s been a couple of months since Premiere Sound Factory changed their website and removed most of their instruments. Really a shame. I was hoping to see some new instruments or interfaces on the old ones, but nothing yet. After so many unanswered emails I’m starting to believe he may not read english, and perhaps tosses anything that isn’t in Japanese. Although he does visit the NAMM show in California, so I’m not sure how he’d get by with no english reading skills.
> 
> Hopefully they will return someday. I still use thier bass regularly, but Trilian has also worked in a pinch.



Maybe Mike Greene could corner him at NAMM next year and ask a few questions.


----------



## CGR (Feb 19, 2018)

mojamusic said:


> Here's what Premier Sound Factory Acoustic Bass 2 sounds like in one of my tunes. I think this is my "goto" now.


Wow - nice!


----------



## mojamusic (Feb 20, 2018)

CGR said:


> Wow - nice!



Thanks, friend


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Feb 24, 2018)

This sounds good


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Feb 24, 2018)

I went with VSL Upright since i have VI Pro and MIRx.

And this controller - great articulations.

Good feel with the bass input.


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Feb 28, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> http://www.drealm.info/sfz/DSmolken/
> 
> Meat Bass is fun too
> 
> http://www.karoryfer.com/karoryfer-samples/wydawnictwa/meatbass




As a result of testing, it seems to be a good free sample.


----------



## DSmolken (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks. It's very nice to see that the first samples I ever made are still proving useful. Maybe I should sample that bass for a third time, and this time do it seriously - sample every note, do crossfaded dynamic layers for the long bows, more articulations etc.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Feb 28, 2018)

DSmolken said:


> Thanks. It's very nice to see that the first samples I ever made are still proving useful. Maybe I should sample that bass for a third time, and this time do it seriously - sample every note, do crossfaded dynamic layers for the long bows, more articulations etc.



yes, please.


----------



## DSmolken (Feb 28, 2018)

It'll likely happen - I'm moving towards making more detailed instruments anyway. I just released a brushed drum kit last night, have 12 GB of raw material recorded for a weird electric 12-string guitar from the Communist era, and it would be reasonable to do my bass next after that. Beyond just doing more of the same kinds of samples, I think I can make unpitched bow scratching noises playable and controllable, in a similar way that I made an early prototype of the snare stirs in the brushed kit.


----------



## galactic orange (Mar 1, 2018)

DSmolken said:


> I just released a brushed drum kit last night


Do tell! Got a link? Or a link to a commercial page on this site? I'm interested in both the bass and the brush kit.


----------



## DSmolken (Mar 1, 2018)

galactic orange said:


> Do tell! Got a link? Or a link to a commercial page on this site? I'm interested in both the bass and the brush kit.


Sure: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/swirly-drums-brushed-drum-kit-by-karoryfer-samples.69385/

The drummer I recorded it with suddenly wants to record his hammered dulcimer this weekend, too - I've been trying to talk him into that for 3-4 years, but I guess it took seeing sales numbers to motivate him, heh. And there's absolutely nothing wrong with that.


----------



## nordicguy (Mar 14, 2018)

playz123 said:


> AFAIK, the section of their web site for the Premier is still inactive and has been for over 7 months now. Only their drum package is active. No idea why; very strange. And other products that were due out "shortly" still aren't available yet either.


For the ones interested, here's an answer gave at KVR about what's happened.
"
_Hello (x),

We are sorry for the trouble. We got a cyber attack at 2017, and everything is gone. But I thought it's good chance to release better libraries with user friendly GUI and functions. Now we published Piano and Wind chime first. The next is Shakuhachi and basses until this summer.

Thank you.
Best,
Ichiro_
"
*Edit*: Just added within another reply:
"
_Our plan is everything will be re-released in 2018._
"


----------



## playz123 (Mar 14, 2018)

nordicguy said:


> For the ones interested, here's an answer gave at KVR about what's happened.
> "
> _Hello (x),
> 
> ...


Still puzzling though. Many knew about their cyber attack, but everything “gone” is where questions arise. Surely they had back up files for their product or they could obtain the bass from a customer and rebuild it, or something similar? I’d certainly be pleased to assist, and Kurt might provide the GUI. Where there’s a will, there’s a way, but I’m not sure they really want to do that, based on that response and the time frame. It’s too bad as well, because their bass is a good one, and one might think there’s still money to be made with only a little effort on their part. Just my take on the subject though.


----------



## ZOZZ (May 26, 2018)

FYI - just saw that the Straight Ahead Bass is on sale for this Memorial Day weekend (2018). 60% off at only $36. Based on reviews here in this thread I couldn't resist at that price. Looking forward to playing with this one. Cheers!


----------



## 98bpm (Jul 1, 2018)

mojamusic said:


> Here's a few tunes that I've tested out acoustic bass samples on
> 
> AKousticKontr AKousticKontr
> 
> Chris Hein Upright Bass


Nicely Done!


----------



## 98bpm (Jul 1, 2018)

mojamusic said:


> I went back to my libraries and saw Art Vista Back Beat which is a great library. Very clean and higher fidelity than some of the others. Orange Tree CorePear Bass is also another nice library.


I'm considering OTS Core Pear now that they have their summer group buy going on. Do you know if there are controls for switching mutes and harmonics? Their online manual doesn't say and there's no YouTube videos getting into the details.


----------



## 98bpm (Jul 1, 2018)

ScarletJerry said:


> I own this one and recommended it to others. It has a nice raw sound and the price isn't bad - Manytone Upright Bass:
> 
> http://www.manytone.com/productinfo_upright.php
> 
> -Scarlet Jerry


That's pretty impressive. I'm considering the Orange Tree Samples CoreBass Pear now that the Summer Group Buy is in effect, but I just checked out Manytone. Could you give some insight on the keyswitches/performance? Not finding any reviews out there.


----------



## pipedr (Jul 1, 2018)

re-peat said:


> (1) *http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/SB_Examples/AcBasses/Premier_Solo.mp3 (Premier solo)*
> (2) *http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/SB_Examples/AcBasses/Premier-StraightAhead_SideBySide.mp3 (Comparison Premier vs Straight Ahead)*
> (3) *http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/SB_Examples/AcBasses/Vista-Premier_SideBySide.mp3 (Comparison ArtVista vs Premier)*
> (4) *http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/SB_Examples/AcBasses/FluffyJazzBass.mp3 (Fluffy Jazz Bass solo)*
> ...


These looked like a great comparison, but the links don’t seem to be working now. Could they be reposted? 

I’m also deciding on Straight Ahead which still seems to be $36, and Orange Tree Pear with the group buy.


----------



## Maxfabian (Jul 2, 2018)

pipedr said:


> I’m also deciding on Straight Ahead which still seems to be $36, and Orange Tree Pear with the group buy.



I can really recommend Straight Ahead Bass!! I recently bought it and here is a tune I made with it:
 

I also have the Spectrasonics Trillian wich also is very nice. Thats more clean sounding but it is very useful in some 
situations. Here is a track I made with it: 


cheers


----------



## re-peat (Jul 2, 2018)

pipedr said:


> Could they be reposted?


Here the are, Pipedr:

*Comparisons:*
- *http://users.telenet.be/re-peat/AcBass/Premier-StraightAhead_SideBySide.mp3 (Premier vs StraightAhead) *(alternating between the Premier and the Straight Ahead)
- *ArtVista vs Premier* (alternating between the ArtVista and the Premier)
- *http://users.telenet.be/re-peat/AcBass/WalkingPremier.mp3 (Walking Premier)*
- *http://users.telenet.be/re-peat/AcBass/WalkingStraightAhead.mp3 (Walking StraightAhead)*
- *http://users.telenet.be/re-peat/AcBass/5Basses.mp3 (5 Basses) *(in order of appearance: (1) Premier (2) Straight Ahead (3) Art Vista (4) OrangeTree Core (5) Vienna Upright)

*Solos:*
- *http://users.telenet.be/re-peat/AcBass/Premier_Solo.mp3 (Premier)*
- *http://users.telenet.be/re-peat/AcBass/FluffyJazzBass.mp3 (Fluffy Jazz Bass)*
- *http://users.telenet.be/re-peat/AcBass/AmpleABU.mp3 (AmpleSound ABU)*
- *http://users.telenet.be/re-peat/AcBass/TheLowDown.mp3 (The Low Down)*
- *http://users.telenet.be/re-peat/AcBass/LarrySeyer_example.mp3 (Larry Seyer)*

Despite some great music being made with the Straight Ahead bass — Roberto's and Max's work is as good as it gets when it comes to jazz performances with virtual instruments — I remain unswervingly of the conviction that the Premier Acoustic Bass is the finest sampled jazz bass ever released. Every single time I happen to record a part with another bass and then replace it with the Premier, the track simply sounds more convincing, more swinging, more exciting .. in short: more musical. Nicest sound by far for my taste, definitely the best balance between the pluck transient and the sustain — which is where, in my opinion, *all* the other sampled basses, except perhaps Trilian, fail — and also one of the very rare ones that can do double- and even triple-stops and still sound more or less believable.

The Fluffy is a pretty great one too, sharing quite a few of the qualities that make the Premier my top choice. If only it had been sampled a bit more extensively, it would rank, in my view, among the best. Another good one is the upright from AmpleSound. Sounds sometimes a bit as if the strings need replacing (weak sustains and the occasional dead-ish sound), but apart from that: excellent instrument with a few unique performance features that make it an inspiring joy to play.

As far as I'm concerned: all the others are mere also-rans. One or two not even that. (Modwheel's LowDown being an exception here in that it is not just a sampled upright, but also offers a lot creativity-inspiring content besides.)

_


----------



## 98bpm (Jul 2, 2018)

re-peat said:


> Here the are, Pipedr:
> 
> *Comparisons:*
> - *http://users.telenet.be/re-peat/AcBass/Premier-StraightAhead_SideBySide.mp3 (Premier vs StraightAhead) *(alternating between the Premier and the Straight Ahead)
> ...


That's a great head to head comparison! I agree that Premier ranks at the top, but it's too bad you can't get it anymore. You're fortunate. That's why I'm looking at other developers for an option. I've heard that Premier planned to release it again in 2017 after being hacked, but still haven't been able to make it available. May I ask, when you got your copy, about how much was the price point?


----------



## re-peat (Jul 2, 2018)

98bpm said:


> May I ask, when you got your copy, about how much was the price point?


August, 2014. $150.
_


----------



## 98bpm (Jul 2, 2018)

re-peat said:


> August, 2014. $150.
> _


Thanks. If Premier ever makes it available again, I'll have to add that to my collection.


----------



## 98bpm (Jul 2, 2018)

nordicguy said:


> For the ones interested, here's an answer gave at KVR about what's happened.
> "
> _Hello (x),
> 
> ...


Lets hope they follow through. I really like that bass. Their Koto is stunning.


----------



## Maxfabian (Jul 3, 2018)

re-peat said:


> I remain unswervingly of the conviction that the Premier Acoustic Bass is the finest sampled jazz bass ever released.


I absolutely agree!! No doubt, but unfortunately I didn't got it before it was shot down. If it ever will be up and running again I will be the first one to buy it Lets hope for it!!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 3, 2018)

my favorites: Ample Sound and Manytone.

but i have VSL - which is awfully nice - and i can use MIRx with it.


----------



## rottoy (Jul 3, 2018)

I picked up the StraightAhead! Bass during the sale and have been loving it so far.
Here's a quick solo improv with it. (I'm not a bass player, sorry!)

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/straight-ahead-freebasing-mp3.14298/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## pipedr (Jul 5, 2018)

re-peat said:


> Here the are, Pipedr:
> 
> *Comparisons:*
> - *http://users.telenet.be/re-peat/AcBass/Premier-StraightAhead_SideBySide.mp3 (Premier vs StraightAhead) *(alternating between the Premier and the Straight Ahead)
> ...


Thanks! These are wonderful comparisons. The Premier sounds awesome and seems to be universally beloved.

I did pick up Straight Ahead, as it was available and also pretty cheap; I was also considering the Orange Tree one, but I like the sound of Straight Ahead better; not as mono-velocity sounding as the Pear.

So far, I'm liking Straight Ahead, but there seem to be drops in volume as one switches from the sustain to the quarter or eighth note articulations--or maybe it's the attack...maybe these are only meant to be triggered on the second note of a phrase. Also, I haven't been able to make that string slap sound (sorry, not an upright bass player, so I don't know what you call that) that are in some of the other examples (perhaps at high velocities?)


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 7, 2018)

pipedr said:


> Thanks! These are wonderful comparisons. The Premier sounds awesome and seems to be universally beloved.
> 
> I did pick up Straight Ahead, as it was available and also pretty cheap; I was also considering the Orange Tree one, but I like the sound of Straight Ahead better; not as mono-velocity sounding as the Pear.
> 
> So far, I'm liking Straight Ahead, but there seem to be drops in volume as one switches from the sustain to the quarter or eighth note articulations--or maybe it's the attack...maybe these are only meant to be triggered on the second note of a phrase. Also, I haven't been able to make that string slap sound (sorry, not an upright bass player, so I don't know what you call that) that are in some of the other examples (perhaps at high velocities?)




SA is still only $36.

http://straightaheadsamples.com/shop-2/straight-ahead-bass/


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 7, 2018)

Premier Sound Factory Acoustic Bass Update!

i JUST had an email conversation with Ichiro from Premier Sound Factory.

i told him about how highly regarded his Acoustic Bass instrument is here on VI Control and asked him if he
had plans to release it again.

He was excited there is so much interest in his Acoustic Bass product.

I asked if i could post our conversation, he gave me permission, so...

_Hi fred,

My name is Ichiro, Premier Sound Factory.

Thank you for your contact. Yes, we lost everything with the cyber attack 2017, but we would release all products with GUI and new features again.
In these few days, we would publish vintage keys and the new Shakuhachi is almost done. I thought the next is other all keys, but if you need it in hurry, I will start to make bass fast. Hopefully it's in this summer. You would enjoy it with super natural legato!

Thank you very much.
All the best,
Ichiro
_
I replied telling him as a bass player, how impressed i was with the demos and samples i've heard online.

He answered,

_Hi Fred,

I'm so proud to hear expert bass player loves our bass software instruments.
Ok, I will work on it soon!

Best,
Ichiro_

I thought this would be of interest to the thread.


----------



## ZOZZ (Jul 7, 2018)

pipedr said:


> Thanks! These are wonderful comparisons. The Premier sounds awesome and seems to be universally beloved.
> 
> I did pick up Straight Ahead, as it was available and also pretty cheap; I was also considering the Orange Tree one, but I like the sound of Straight Ahead better; not as mono-velocity sounding as the Pear.
> 
> So far, I'm liking Straight Ahead, but there seem to be drops in volume as one switches from the sustain to the quarter or eighth note articulations--or maybe it's the attack...maybe these are only meant to be triggered on the second note of a phrase. Also, I haven't been able to make that string slap sound (sorry, not an upright bass player, so I don't know what you call that) that are in some of the other examples (perhaps at high velocities?)


I got the SA Bass as well and am loving it. The one problem I've been having is that when I program key switches and play back I get some random noises (crackling), as if my CPU is overloading. I've checked everything. Not even close on maxing out my computer specs. But the problem goes away if I put all the articulations on separate tracks, and don't use keyswitching. It's a fine work around, but I wish I could figure out what is causing that issue so I could use keyswitching on one single track. At any rate though, love the sound of the SA bass. The bass slapping sound you are looking for does seem to be both note specific and velocity. So hard velocities in the lower range of the instrument seems to produce the bass slapping sound. When it happens it does sound sweet! Cheers!


----------



## ZOZZ (Jul 7, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Premier Sound Factory Acoustic Bass Update!
> 
> i JUST had an email conversation with Ichiro from Premier Sound Factory.
> 
> ...


Fantastic news! I will buy this bass as soon as it is available!! Thanks for this update. Much appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 7, 2018)

98bpm said:


> I'm considering OTS Core Pear now that they have their summer group buy going on. Do you know if there are controls for switching mutes and harmonics? Their online manual doesn't say and there's no YouTube videos getting into the details.



* $23.60 USD 2018 Summer Group Buy*


----------



## Ah_dziz (Jul 7, 2018)

Orange Tree pear bass is my go to. Love it.


----------



## SillyMidOn (Jul 11, 2018)

re-peat said:


> Here the are, Pipedr:
> 
> *Comparisons:*
> - *http://users.telenet.be/re-peat/AcBass/Premier-StraightAhead_SideBySide.mp3 (Premier vs StraightAhead) *(alternating between the Premier and the Straight Ahead)
> ...


Great comparison, thank you !


----------



## 98bpm (Sep 13, 2018)

Maxfabian said:


> I can really recommend Straight Ahead Bass!! I recently bought it and here is a tune I made with it:
> 
> 
> I also have the Spectrasonics Trillian wich also is very nice. Thats more clean sounding but it is very useful in some
> ...



That was fantastic!


----------



## 98bpm (Sep 13, 2018)

I just went to Premier Sound Factory's website tonight and saw the thumbnail for the Acoustic Bass Premier (Coming Next), but you can't click on it yet. So it's coming.


----------



## Maxfabian (Sep 14, 2018)

98bpm said:


> That was fantastic!


Thanks! Glad you liked it 

Cheers!


----------



## mojamusic (Sep 14, 2018)

Maxfabian said:


> I can really recommend Straight Ahead Bass!! I recently bought it and here is a tune I made with it:
> 
> 
> cheers




This reminds me of Bill Evans trio. Beautiful Beautiful Beautiful music


----------



## Maxfabian (Sep 15, 2018)

mojamusic said:


> This reminds me of Bill Evans trio. Beautiful Beautiful Beautiful music


Thanks!! Maybe it does... he is one of my heros as you can tell looking at my avatar! Glad you liked it

Cheers


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 20, 2018)

from this morning,

*PREMIER SOUND FACTORY TEAM*
3:25 AM (4 hours ago)









to me





Hi Mr. Horn Rollo,

Now we are in NY for some promotion of our products. I will keep going after 27th Sep.

I'm looking forward to showing the new bass to you soon. Thank you for your patience.

Best,
Ichiro


----------



## mojamusic (Sep 23, 2018)

Maxfabian said:


> Thanks!! Maybe it does... he is one of my heros as you can tell looking at my avatar! Glad you liked it
> 
> Cheers


What piano are you using?


----------



## Maxfabian (Sep 23, 2018)

mojamusic said:


> What piano are you using?


Ravenscroft 275 Close mic only with some reverb from Altiverb 7


----------



## BezO (Sep 24, 2018)

Reminds me that I didn't pull the trigger on the OT Pear Bass during the group sale. 50% worth of orange slices sounds good ignoring that fact. Not an immediate need for me so this gives me time to check out other options.


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 24, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> from this morning,
> 
> *PREMIER SOUND FACTORY TEAM*
> 3:25 AM (4 hours ago)
> ...



Just saw this page with their Product timeline. Looks like the bass will be back next month. 
http://www.premiersoundfactory.com/producttimeline/


----------



## Rob (Sep 24, 2018)

october 2013?


----------



## R. Soul (Sep 24, 2018)

BezO said:


> Reminds me that I didn't pull the trigger on the OT Pear Bass during the group sale. 50% worth of orange slices sounds good ignoring that fact. Not an immediate need for me so this gives me time to check out other options.


Straight ahead bass is still only $36.
I'm strongly considering it myself.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 24, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Straight ahead bass is still only $36.
> I'm strongly considering it myself.


This thread cost me $36 a while back, but you won't be disappointed if you pull the trigger. It's quite good.

Modwheel's The Lowdown is great too, and goes really deep into various sonic FX, so IMHO it's not redundant to have both, as Straight Ahead can be thought of as more of a detailed "bread-&-butter" bass. 

I also have Orange Tree's CorePear from a group buy and it's okay, though not as edgy and authentically variable as Straight Ahead. OTS is one of my favorite developers ever, but in truth I don't think their upright bass is quite up to the level of their Evo series instruments, and Straight Ahead is better. FWIW.


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 24, 2018)

Rob said:


> october 2013?



Didn't see that Rob, thanks! I guess it's only old release dates. Who needs them ahead of time anyway? Maybe it's better not knowing than to have a date and then have them miss it. Would be funny if they hit the same date 5 years later (he said it was coming out soon). The real question is will previous owners get the new version? I wouldn't get your hopes up.


----------



## BezO (Sep 24, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Straight ahead bass is still only $36.
> I'm strongly considering it myself.


Definitely on the short list. Thanks!



Quasar said:


> This thread cost me $36 a while back, but you won't be disappointed if you pull the trigger. It's quite good.
> 
> Modwheel's The Lowdown is great too, and goes really deep into various sonic FX, so IMHO it's not redundant to have both, as Straight Ahead can be thought of as more of a detailed "bread-&-butter" bass.
> 
> I also have Orange Tree's CorePear from a group buy and it's okay, though not as edgy and authentically variable as Straight Ahead. OTS is one of my favorite developers ever, but in truth I don't think their upright bass is quite up to the level of their Evo series instruments, and Straight Ahead is better. FWIW.


Hmmm...

The CorePear's sized initially concerned me, but the demos sound so good. I know demos can be misleading at times, but my satisfaction with their guitars alleviated doubt. And my needs are are not huge for double bass.

The Lowdown is more than I was looking for, but with no go to bowed double bass, and its "deconstructed" articulations, this has my attention as well.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 24, 2018)

BezO said:


> Definitely on the short list. Thanks!
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> ...



The CorePear is most certainly not "bad", nothing made by OTS is. But if Straight Ahead Bass is still only $36 instead of $90, then at that price it's the less expensive option (unless you have a bunch of orange slices to use), and an obvious choice.

For somewhat more $$$, The Lowdown is an _amazing _library.

I wouldn't be at all surprised if OTS, at some point, made a new upright acoustic bass that utilizes the Evolution features...


----------



## BezO (Sep 24, 2018)

Quasar said:


> The CorePear is most certainly not "bad", nothing made by OTS is. But if Straight Ahead Bass is still only $36 instead of $90, then at that price it's the less expensive option (unless you have a bunch of orange slices to use), and an obvious choice.
> 
> For somewhat more $$$, The Lowdown is an _amazing _library.
> 
> I wouldn't be at all surprised if OTS, at some point, made a new upright acoustic bass that utilizes the Evolution features...


I do have 50% off worth of slices, so the CorePear would be $30. The Lowdown is priced nicely for the specs.

I'll be taking a deep look into these tonight.


----------



## mojamusic (Sep 24, 2018)

Straight Ahead Samples Jazz Bass demo "Inspired by Bill Evans and Maxfabian" (only... I wish!)



Straight Ahead Jazz bass is really good. No nonsense. Good ole fashioned plucking'! And it sounds like classic jazz records, if you looking for that. I think it's my new fav.


----------



## CGR (Sep 24, 2018)

mojamusic said:


> Straight Ahead Samples Jazz Bass demo "Inspired by Bill Evans and Maxfabian" (only... I wish!)
> 
> <iframe width="100%" height="300" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" allow="autoplay" src=""></iframe>
> 
> Straight Ahead Jazz bass is really good. No nonsense. Good ole fashioned plucking'! And it sounds like classic jazz records, if you looking for that. I think it's my new fav.



Love it!


----------



## stfciu (Aug 1, 2019)

At the moment, apparently it happens couple of upright basses are on sale in the same time. This includes Fluffy, Acoustic Samples, AmpleSound, Orangetreesamples (if you joined group buy), StraightAhead and Ujam Mellow which I don't think was mentioned much. Seems a good moment to grab some.

Anyone would like to share something new about their experience?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 1, 2019)

always liked Ample Sound


----------



## 98bpm (Aug 1, 2019)

I've been waiting for Premier Sound Factory Acoustic Bass G to be re-released. Was supposed to drop last year 2018, but never happened. The image has been loaded on the website, but when you mouse over it, it says "Coming the next". Hopefully, that's not "the next few years".


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 2, 2019)

98bpm said:


> I've been waiting for Premier Sound Factory Acoustic Bass G to be re-released. Was supposed to drop last year 2018, but never happened. The image has been loaded on the website, but when you mouse over it, it says "Coming the next". Hopefully, that's not "the next few years".



This thread revival prompted me to email Ichiro at PSF again.

Got a reply from him yesterday - he's trying to complete AB this summer.


----------



## thecomposer10 (Aug 2, 2019)

For the little bit of quasi-jazz I need to do for my soundtracks, I use the double bass from Spitfire's AltSS. The pizz is really nice.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 20, 2019)

Here's a brand new one that just got released a few minutes ago:






Roots Upright Bass for Kontakt [Kontakt 5+] - $69.95 : Bolder Sounds, Creative Sampler Libraries Since 1990


Bolder Sounds Roots Upright Bass for Kontakt [Kontakt 5+] - NI Kontakt 5 & 6 Welcome to Roots Upright Bass (RUB) for NI Kontakt! This library could have easily been entitled Bluegrass, Folk, Americana, Rockabilly or Western Swing Upright Bass. This was a difficult library to give a title to –...



www.boldersounds.com





Midnight is not a good time to being doing careful analytical listening, so I will withhold my initial comments as "uninformed", until another time.

It does seem to cover a lot of specialized articulations that might be missing from quite a few other libraries.

Looking at the Kontakt keyboard layout and colouring, I can tell that it was NOT recorded with a hip-shot extender, so it does not get below Low E.



https://www.boldersounds.com/media/Roots%20Upright%20Bass%20-%20Intro%20Manual.pdf



It's good that arco (bowing) is included in what is oriented as a folk/bluegrass/jazz/etc. instrument, as many just focus on plucked notes when outside the symphonic domain.


----------



## Rob (Sep 20, 2019)

Will have to listen to more examples... at a very first listen I seem to hear a lot of attack noises and little sustain sound, so no good for what I do, which is traditional jazz


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 20, 2019)

I listened to all of the posted examples, and watched part of the 45+ minute video, then skimmed some screen shots of different modes and presets. It is my impression that the main void this library is trying to fill, is somewhat akin to OTS Core Bass Pear, but deeper as it's a newer library so isn't bound by the same resource limitations as older libraries.

I too, do not use those attack noises in my work, but it's great that someone is supplying a library that can do that. I tend to avoid sustain in most instruments, and am real sensitive to it when I hear people over-sustaining at gigs, as I feel the space between the notes is what allows for each instrument to speak, to be heard, and for the right motifs to dominate at each moment.

Having said that, I do like to bow, and the bowing examples were not remotely pleasing to me, but possibly there hasn't been enough time for anyone to eke the best performances from this library yet. I didn't check yet to see whether it supports detache, but it does handle string choice.


----------



## David Cuny (Sep 20, 2019)

Rob said:


> Will have to listen to more examples... at a very first listen I seem to hear a lot of attack noises and little sustain sound, so no good for what I do, which is traditional jazz


That seems to nail this bass' niche:


Bolder Sounds said:


> This style of bass playing evolved from music where there were no drums to establish a strong rhythm. Therefore it was the job of the bass player not only to play the bass lines but also to create a strong rhythmic feel using special percussive techniques.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 20, 2019)

Yep, I remember reading that now myself; all in all, it's a good user manual and product page, and I'm surprised how much I took in even past midnight when it got released.

I actually do have a couple of older-style pieces that I should revisit, with this in mind. In both cases, I switched from upright bass to tuba, and it might have been because I needed a different sort of sound than traditional modern bass playing techniques.


----------



## DSmolken (Sep 20, 2019)

Yeah, having played bass in a lot of settings without drums (or with cajon), this is the sort of stuff I've done a lot of. Not very jazz, though, unless you're going for very retro swing.


----------



## alanmcp (Sep 20, 2019)

I have a ton of upright and acoustic bass plugins and samples and the best one by far for not being boomy in any mix, it sits so lovely,good solid tone, nothing fancy at all but keeps things together beautifully, is the bog standard Kontakt Factory library Upright Bass. The factory Jazz Upright doesn't do it for me at all, every other plugin I have needs a fair bit of tweaking to make them usable. No matter if it's 4s ballads, swingers or latin things i always go back to it because it needs no tweaking and cushions everything wonderfully. You can use the velocity curves to get a more mellow tone or a harder tone for bright tempos. If you're after lots of articulations and noises and a much more realistic way to work then this one isn't for you.


----------



## 98bpm (Oct 3, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Got a reply from him yesterday - he's trying to complete AB this summer.


I checked again. Looks like he wasn't able to make it happen.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Oct 3, 2019)

+1 for Ample's Upright.


----------



## mojamusic (Oct 3, 2019)

StevenOBrien said:


> +1 for Ample's Upright.



I used the demo and this library ROCKS!!! It's as good as the OG Larry Seyers (which had the best tone hands-down, until now). Amplesound Upright has everything the other libs have but all in one. The interface, the tone customization, the playability is top notch!


----------



## wst3 (Oct 3, 2019)

That is high praise indeed - Larry's Bass is my benchmark, one of the reasons I still have a GS machine!

I guess perhaps I should give Ampesound a listen?

Great, cause I need more things to buy<G>


----------



## nordicguy (Oct 28, 2019)

Should interest people looking for bass...
Acoustic Bass Premier G
Bass Premier G
(bundle available as of 19/10/28)


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 28, 2019)

Yep, new product, just got the announcement today at the office so can't listen until tonight. Good mic choices so I have high hopes for this new upright bass library.


----------



## stfciu (Oct 28, 2019)

finally


----------



## playz123 (Oct 28, 2019)

nordicguy said:


> Should interest people looking for bass...
> Acoustic Bass Premier G
> Bass Premier G
> (bundle available as of 19/10/28)


Now less expensive than the AB Premier 2 was and discounted further for owners of that version.


----------



## Lilainjil (Oct 28, 2019)

I don't think this is a "new" library. It's Acoustic Premier 2 updated with a new GUI, "super natural legato", and some other features


----------



## mojamusic (Oct 28, 2019)

If you scroll to the bottom of the products page you'll see a list of new features








Acoustic Bass Premier G


Acoustic Bass Premier G PREMIER SOUND FACTORY Upright bass library in 96kHz/24bit for NI Kontakt Full version (NOT Kontakt Player) Buy Now $75 “Acoustic Bass Premier G” & “Bass Premier G” Bass Pack for NI Kontakt Full version (NOT Kontakt…




premiersoundfactory.com


----------



## mojamusic (Oct 28, 2019)

I was a big fan of the original and still am. I downloaded the Premier G upgrade... meh.
The GUI is nice and the Arco patch is nice, but the "legato" doesn't seem usablel AT ALL. Not certain what went wrong here but, I won't be using that feature, until it's updated.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 29, 2019)

Ah yes, once I went to their site vs. depending on the KVR announcement where I first saw it, I realized it was an update of the existing version. Thanks for pointing out the actual differences in this update, as I couldn't tell what had changed. Great price; I will consider it. Good mic choices.


----------



## ptrickf (Nov 3, 2019)

mojamusic said:


> I was a big fan of the original and still am. I downloaded the Premier G upgrade... meh.
> The GUI is nice and the Arco patch is nice, but the "legato" doesn't seem usablel AT ALL. Not certain what went wrong here but, I won't be using that feature, until it's updated.



Did you sort out the legato?
Cheers, Patrick.


----------



## Max Bonsi (Nov 3, 2019)

*MODWHEEL **The LOWDOWN V2*


----------



## richard kurek (Nov 3, 2019)

Roots Upright Bass for Kontakt [Kontakt 5+] - $69.95 : Bolder Sounds, Creative Sampler Libraries Since 1990


Bolder Sounds Roots Upright Bass for Kontakt [Kontakt 5+] - NI Kontakt 5 & 6 Welcome to Roots Upright Bass (RUB) for NI Kontakt! This library could have easily been entitled Bluegrass, Folk, Americana, Rockabilly or Western Swing Upright Bass. This was a difficult library to give a title to –...



www.boldersounds.com


----------



## 98bpm (Nov 5, 2019)

mojamusic said:


> I was a big fan of the original and still am. I downloaded the Premier G upgrade... meh.
> The GUI is nice and the Arco patch is nice, but the "legato" doesn't seem usablel AT ALL. Not certain what went wrong here but, I won't be using that feature, until it's updated.


I've been watching for this re-release for a while. What do you find wrong with the legato, if I may ask? It would help me make a decision to finally buy it or keep waiting.


----------



## mojamusic (Nov 6, 2019)

98bpm said:


> I've been watching for this re-release for a while. What do you find wrong with the legato, if I may ask? It would help me make a decision to finally buy it or keep waiting.



The legato just doesn't sound good. It has a volume control but even after tweaking the legato level it did not sound natural or pleasant. The bass is quite enjoyable without the legato, and is still in my top 3 for Acoustic Upright basses.


----------



## 98bpm (Nov 15, 2019)

mojamusic said:


> The legato just doesn't sound good. It has a volume control but even after tweaking the legato level it did not sound natural or pleasant. The bass is quite enjoyable without the legato, and is still in my top 3 for Acoustic Upright basses.


I just purchased it today and you're correct. I'll have to spend some more time with it, but I have an issue where the notes get stuck when I trigger the legato keyswitch. Because of that alone, I can't use the legato at all. Also, some notes appear to be pretty loud, even at lighter velocities (especially for the default mic). Again, I'll have to spend some more time with it.


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 17, 2019)

98bpm said:


> I just purchased it today and you're correct. I'll have to spend some more time with it, but I have an issue where the notes get stuck when I trigger the legato keyswitch. Because of that alone, I can't use the legato at all. Also, some notes appear to be pretty loud, even at lighter velocities (especially for the default mic). Again, I'll have to spend some more time with it.


I’m curious about your opinion is now that you’ve had the bass for a while. I am thinking about getting it.


----------



## 98bpm (Dec 17, 2019)

agarner32 said:


> I’m curious about your opinion is now that you’ve had the bass for a while. I am thinking about getting it.


I wish I could be of assistance to you, but I'm currently going through major computer problems and had to wipe my hard drive clean. I'm reinstalling all my software and should hopefully be back up and running again soon. Perhaps someone else here with Premier Acoustic Upright Bass can contribute?


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 17, 2019)

98bpm said:


> I wish I could be of assistance to you, but I'm currently going through major computer problems and had to wipe my hard drive clean.


Bummer. I hope you get it straightened out.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 17, 2019)

Computers are tools of the Devil.


----------



## 98bpm (Dec 22, 2019)

agarner32 said:


> Bummer. I hope you get it straightened out.


Thanks a lot. I'm pretty much back in the saddle now and licking my wounds. As for the Premier Bass, here's my 2 cents.

Pros:
Good sounds/tone
Good mic selection
Simple GUI that's uncluttered

Cons:
No control of release samples (even long notes produce loud releases which are unnatural).
No velocity control of slides, gliss and effects (all have only one velocity layer).
No harmonics (only one trigger key with a few velocity layers)
Legato keyswitch must be activated BEFORE you play a note or else notes get stuck
Some samples need to have their volume level adjusted.


Conclusion:
It's a good library, but like many virtual instruments, you'll have to put in work and there are ways around some of the cons I've listed. Hopefully, Premier will address some of these issues in a future update and it'll be unstoppable.


----------



## 98bpm (Dec 22, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> Computers are tools of the Devil.


Mine certainly needed some Holy Water!


----------



## dremin (Dec 7, 2020)

hey everyone! need the community's help.

i'm trying to pick the upright bass for achieving a vintage jazz tone for the kind of music i make (melody loops for hip-hop beats, modern day library music). i've attached a file of the type of sound i'm trying to achieve. it's not from any library, a live recording (modern).

after reading this thread, I've narrowed my options down to 3 and I'm having a super hard time choosing one of them. price doesn't matter here, i need *that* tone and realism (as much as it's achievable digitally).

1. Ample Sound ABU (a lot of praise online, latest and most advanced/realistic it seems but from the demos sounds too modern maybe? can you make it sound vintage?)
2. Premier Sound Factory - Acoustic Bass Premier G (old library rebranded as new with some extra but not always usable (see @mojamusic bashing its legato just a few posts above) features. also zero proper demos or video walkthroughs online, i can't even get any understanding of how this supposed to work and sound. is it vintage or modern or both or in between? kinda weird vendor it seems)
3. Straight Ahead SA! Bass (7 years old, old sampling techniques, probably limited user experience compared to ample sound)

what would you recommend based on this reference i've attached and why? would help a lot!


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 7, 2020)

Ample's way too clean for that IMO. Sure, the others are older, but they're right for the style, and as a bassist I'm not at all convinced that jazzy walking bass needs a ton of sampling depth. I mean, you never play the same note twice, that's what walking lines do, so you don't even need round robins at all.

Also since this thread is older, I should mention that I released Vengeful Bass earlier this year, with two types of pizz, ghost notes for each, and various percussive and string-muting noises, so it could also be an option. It's not quite the super-growly jazz sound, though, that takes lower action and lighter strings.

Props for wanting to make hip-hop beats with that kind of bass, too. Digable Planets type stuff.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Dec 7, 2020)

As you know, I exclusively use VSL's Upright Bass and especially need its extended range below the E, but it just works so well in all contexts due to great playing and miking choices. I'm real picky about upright bass and most libraries sound like DI vs. mics to me (and in fact many of them are just that or mostly that in their blend). I detest the sound of DI'ed piezo pickups on upright bass but I suppose in some genres it's "the sound" (such as rockabilly and jump swing slap-style?).

On your short list of three, for me it is unquestionable Ample Sound, which I sold as it doesn't have extended range and timbre-wise seems pretty redundant with my VSL library. In other words, it's a very good library and results in realistic note-to-note transitions compared to most upright libraries.

I didn't find the SA library usable, and never bought Premier Sound Factory as I have not been impressed by the audio examples and thus didn't see the point in taking the risk given that I have exactly zero complaints about VSL's library.

One thing to consider is that Ample Sound does updates at no cost, so they are constantly improving their stuff. That remains a fairly rare situation in the industry. VSL's SYNCHRON-ized Plucked Strings improves the dynamic layers and note-to-note transitions in their lib but can't be bought on its own. The Concert Guitar in that package is still my favourite (sometimes I use Efimov's). So it's good value, but. many people don't have an eLicenser and don't want to have to start that route now (for me it's too late).

If you're covering a lot of unusual genres, the ancient Pear Bass from OTS is worth considering, but I do hope they'll re-do it at some point as I sold mine as being behind the times yet a brilliant concept, with special tweaking for Country vs. Rockabilly etc. I don't even remember anymore how many genres it addresses with special settings, but I have great admiration for that vendor and they do update their other libraries frequently so maybe at some point they'll revisit Pear Bass.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Dec 7, 2020)

We were writing at the same time, so I didn't realize hip-hop is the context until reading the post above. Yes, Ample Sound is a very clean sound. Not sure what to advise as I despise an ugly sounding upright. For super-raunchy, maybe consider Bolder Sounds, which is very well done for what it is, but simply isn't what I personally am looking for. It focuses on Bluegrass, Jump Swing, Rockabilly, etc. I have many libs from that vendor and they get used a lot. Dennis is also one who updates and improves his products, usually at no cost (or minor upgrade pricing).


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Dec 7, 2020)

A bit of a left field answer - But take a look at UJAM Mellow - Has a full playable legato bass, along side loads of Riffs / Patterns, in all different styles including Hip Hop I believe. 

Worth a consideration


----------



## AudioLoco (Dec 7, 2020)

I found a technique to get a very convincing double bass sound using a semi acoustic electric bass and playing slide on it. 
Not perfect but closer then any library I came across.. 

If I need just a couple of notes just to give a certain vibe, I just go with the Kontakt's one which is decent enough for light use...


----------



## Mellowstu (Dec 7, 2020)

I would say UJAM's Mellow would be perfect based on the example you posted. Premier Sound Factory's Bass and Art Vista's would work too.


----------



## holywilly (Dec 7, 2020)

The upright bass from Orchestral Tools’ LA Session is pretty amazing, worth checking it out.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 7, 2020)

I’m currently using 2: Swing!, and SA Bass.


----------



## John Longley (Dec 7, 2020)

holywilly said:


> The upright bass from Orchestral Tools’ LA Session is pretty amazing, worth checking it out.


Wondered if this was a fully realized option or just minimal. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mojamusic (Dec 7, 2020)

For hip hop, the "upright sound" is pretty low-fi, SA Bass can give you this sound and I think its the least expensive. Any of the basses mentioned are able to be tweaked into what you're after.


----------



## holywilly (Dec 7, 2020)

John Longley said:


> Wondered if this was a fully realized option or just minimal. Thanks for the heads up.


I'd say it's very limited for jazz upright bass, only the plucked articulations are suitable for the genre. My go to upright bass is always Trilian, one of the best bass libraries out there.


----------



## davetbass (Dec 7, 2020)

holywilly said:


> I'd say it's very limited for jazz upright bass, only the plucked articulations are suitable for the genre. My go to upright bass is always Trilian, one of the best bass libraries out there.



I just watched a demo for that with Greg Phillinganes and it sounds incredible, although it may be due a little to the player


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 8, 2020)

I just purchased "Lowdown" by Modwheel. I'm pretty sure I have every bass mentioned in this thread and then some, but what the heck, what is one more? In just 5 minutes of playing it I'm impressed. It is very easy to play. I do a ton of jazz stuff - mostly play-alongs for my college students so I will definitely use it.


----------



## nowimhere (Dec 10, 2020)

SA Bass is actually available for free right now if you get birth of the trumpet


----------



## dreddiknight (Dec 10, 2020)

Ooh, that smartss a bit; I bought both less than two weeks ago during the black Friday sale... Feels a bit weird to be undercut so soon after.


----------



## nowimhere (Dec 10, 2020)

dreddiknight said:


> Ooh, that smartss a bit; I bought both less than two weeks ago during the black Friday sale... Feels a bit weird to be undercut so soon after.


 
I feel you. I bought arturia v-collection 7 then like two days later they released 8 😂

Luckily 8 isn't that impressive of an upgrade to me so I'll still to 7


----------



## dremin (Dec 20, 2020)

thank you guys for all the recommendations!

i've got SA bass for free with my Brushes and Mallets purchase

but I've also bought Premier Sound Factory bass as well

and probably going to add the Ample Sound one too at some point

they're all great and i couldn't really choose just one of them


----------



## mojamusic (Dec 20, 2020)

dremin said:


> thank you guys for all the recommendations!
> 
> i've got SA bass for free with my Brushes and Mallets purchase
> 
> ...



now you got the hang of it!


----------

